# Temporary corral ideas



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Try a temporary electric fence using step in posts, electric rope and a solar power unit. As long as the area is large enough and the horse has enough space to move around comfortably, this should be easy to move and work well.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If I were getting fence in a few months I would just use the stall. Any thing sturdy is heavey and expensive and I don't find electric all that reliable especially if a storm comes up


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I use about 10 step in posts & a single strand of hot line. (Which I don't always have hot) The horses respect it. It's easy to move. Easy to make it hot, and it an be any shape or size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

